# Recipes - Beans



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm looking for some bean recipes - any kind of beans. I just had some red beans & rice(box mix - Zateran's) - but don't really care for pre-packaged foods. So, does anyone have any favorite bean recipes? Thanks


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

How do you feel about pork parts?


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

trek7100 said:


> I'm looking for some bean recipes - any kind of beans. I just had some red beans & rice(box mix - Zateran's) - but don't really care for pre-packaged foods. So, does anyone have any favorite bean recipes? Thanks


Chili
Vegetarian Halftime Chili Recipe

This is the perfect vegetarian chili recipe to serve at your next chili get together. Serve with grated cheese, onions, and tortilla chips for dipping.
Ingredients

• 3 Tablespoons olive oil
• 1 1/2 cups chopped onion
• 8 large garlic cloves, chopped
• 2 19 oz. cans red kidney beans
• 2 19 oz. cans dark red kidney beans
• 1 envelope taco seasoning or 1/4 cup taco seasoning
• 1 teaspoon dried basil
• 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
• 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
• 1 15oz can tomato sauce
• 3 cups chicken broth or vegetable broth
• 1 6oz can tomato paste

You could substitute chili powder and cumin for the taco seasoning, if you can't find it and use low sodium broth then add salt to taste.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

This is one of my favorites: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/106823

Usually I use beans in recipes in place of meat. In chili or tacos, for instance. I've made chili burrito filling using black beans and tacos using lentils. I've also made this vegetarian cassoulet: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Vegetarian-Cassoulet/Detail.aspx.

This weekend I made hummus using 2 cans of chickpeas, 1 tablespoon of peanut butter, a half teaspoon of salt and 1 1/2-2 cups chopped fresh cilantro. It disappeared quick, so I guess people liked it.

You can find plenty of recipes on the net for beans, if you're at a loss as to how to use them.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

*Black Beans and Rice*

1 pound dried black beans, 1 onion, cut in half, 3 or 4 toes garlic, 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes, 4 or 5 bay leaves, 1 tsp salt.
put in large pot, cover with 2 inches water, bring to boil, shut it off and let it sit for an hour.

bring back to a simmer and cook slowly for maybe an hour and a half or until the beans are tender. Black beans cook pretty fast from dry.

While they are cooking make a rue, 50/50 oil to flour (I use olive and canola , about 1/2 each) Brown the rue till the color of a light milk chocolate and remove from heat as it will continue to brown after it is off of the burner.

I use about 4 hot or medium italian sausage, boiled (to get a LOT of the fat out, then sliced to 1 inch chunks and browned well.

When the beans are done, (may need to add water during cooking, but don't add too much) take a ladle full of the "juice" from the pot and stir into the rue to thin it, then transfer back to the beans and stir in well, bring back to a boil and simmer to thicken, Add the sausage and stir in before you serve over rice. I like Jasmine but plain long grain white is good too.

Sausage is totally optional as the black beans have wonderful flavor. 

OR...you can throw a good smoked ham-bone in when you cook the beans.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

how about a nice pot of pintos. just put in crock pot in morning befor work 2 to 1 water to bean ratio will be cooked after work, fry some potatos,eggs serve with green chiles and tortillas. mas delicioso!!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

2-5 pounds extra lean ground beef
1 can Bush’s Red Beans
I chopped onion
1 chopped green pepper
1 can sliced mushrooms
Salt & pepper, etc
Brown meat, add other stuff & cook covered in a large pan. Dump some on a tortilla, add shredded cheese & roll. You can add chopped lettuce & sour cream to get fancy. I like to package meat mix in snack bags & freeze for when I come home from work & want a fast meal w/ all 4 food groups.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

How about white bean and barley salad? 2 cups each cooked or canned cannelini or navy beans, chickpeas and cooked barley. Add chopped green and red pepper, green onion and minced garlic. Drizzle with really good extra-virgin olive oil, white wine vinegar, a squeeze of lemon, salt and freshly ground pepper to taste. Chop some flat-leaf parsley over the top. Yum!


----------



## SEROTTAride1ulC (Aug 26, 2007)

this is my favorite bean recipe, easy, inexpensive and everyone loves it

*Black Bean Chicken*

Place 3-4 boneless chicken breasts in crock pot
Pour 1 cup brown rice (uncooked) over chicken
Pour two cans of black beans (undrained) over rice
Pour one large jar of salsa over all.

Cook on low about 8 hours. Serve alone or with tortillas. Garnish w/cheese and sour cream


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

For a really quick, but pretty good meal of beans and rice, I start some rice and grab a can of pinto beans. Drain and rinse them and put 'em in a pot. Add one of the small (~8oz) cans of El Pato salsa. My favorite is the red can, but I don't always find it so I use the yellow insted. Quick and dirty. But yum if you like rice and beans.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

dadat40 said:


> how about a nice pot of pintos. just put in crock pot in morning befor work 2 to 1 water to bean ratio will be cooked after work, fry some potatos,eggs serve with green chiles and tortillas. mas delicioso!!


Word....you have to live in New Mexico. We seem to be the only ones for whom green chile is an absolute staple...


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Why do you all buy canned beans? What's wrong with soaking them in water overnight or longer?

What I do is collect the spices that I'm going to put in the final product, soak the beans in the water and those spices. The beans absorb the water of course, but with the water, they are absorbing the flavors of the spices.

I make a lot of homemade soups and I'm always putting in beans, pasta, rice, or a combination of these.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

If anyone's got a good lentil soup recipe, I would love to give it a try.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Moosewood Cookbook*

Best lentil soup recipe is in the Moosewood Cookbook.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I make more of a lentil stew - thats what I call it anyways. I start with a bag of lentils(the smaller bag- 1#), rinse them and put them in a pan with the amount of water that the bag says. Cook them over medium heat - add some spices, salt, pepper, garlic, when they are about half done, add onions, carrots and potatoes. I add additional water to make it the consistency I want.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I love beans but would rather not eat them than eat canned.

Tip, when you cook the soaked beans (for that matter when soaking them also) do not salt the water, it makes the seed coats tougher


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Arrozcon Habichuelas*

I swiped this basic recipe from the web and added my own touches. This recipe is best when you use a home made sofrito. I make my own from ingredients that my Mom flies up from PR for me. I freeze them in single portion amounts for use when I need them. 

The important ingredient is the sofrito and the key ingredient of the sofrito is culantro (not to be mistaken with cilantro). 

I would give it a try in a good Puerto Rican resturant if you can find one.

1 sm onion
1 sm green bell pepper
2 clove garlic
2 tsp. olive oil
2 oz. diced lean cured ham (jamón de cocinar), or
salt pork (my favorite)
1 29oz. can pinto beans 
1 8oz. can tomato sauce 
1 packet of Goya sazón con achiote
1 packet Goya sazon de jamon
2 tblsp. Goya sofrito (you could make your own which is much better, but you will need to talk to my Mom to walk you thru the recipe)
7 olives (pimiento stuffed) optional 
1 tsp. alcaparrado (capers) optional 
2 cubed medium size potatoes
1 can water (use the tomato sauce can) 

Directions 
Put the oil in a deep saucepan, turn the heat to medium and sauté onions pepper
Add garlic, jamón and sofrito 
After 3 minutes add the tomato sauce, sazón, olives and alcaparrado. Stir for 2 minutes.
Add the beans, potatoes*, water and stir.
Turn heat to medium high. When boiling, cover with a lid and turn heat to low.
Wait 20 minutes and FUA, they are ready.

Serve with arroz. I use meduim grain Goya or Carolina brand rice 


*The potatoes will not only add flavor to the beans, but it will also help thicken the sauce.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I use dried beans and I soak them overnight, throw out the winter, and soak them again.

When I'm ready to cook them, I take a packet of dried seasonings, like Taco seasonings, maybe even a marinade seasoning, and then I put that into the water and cook it at low low heat, a crock pot is the best, for hours and hours. The longer you cook it, the softer the beans get and the more flavor the beans absorb. Towards the end you can throw in some rice and a bag of frozen mixed vegetables with a can of crushed tomatoes. Just remember to control the amount of water. You don't want too much nor too little. If you put the rice in, you need to have twice as much water as rice. And if you want it slightly thinner, then add some water. If you don't put the rice in, then you have to reduce the amount of water and watch it so it doesn't run dry. I also like to throw in some minced garlic and some diced onions as mixed vegetables don't have them.


----------

